# Adopt an ADULT golden? And if so, did you change the name?



## Karma's Friend (Mar 19, 2009)

We just adopted a 5 yr old Golden whose name we really dont like though she knows it well.
We are changing her name keeping the same start and end sounds and the same amount of syllables.
Who else has changed an adults name or would you NOT do it?


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

If you want to change it, go ahead! We've changed most of our adult rescues' names. Yatzee became Yasada; Ellie became Shelby; Poncho became Winston. Holly stayed Holly. None of them ever had any trouble adjusting to their new name.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not one to change names, but I'm weird. LOL Tucker came to us named and I think we were relieved. It took us forever to agree on Shadow's name. It was painful!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

We haven't changed any of their names but I don't think it would have been an issue if we wanted to. We have added to their names or added little nicknames. lol Peanut is Peanut Butter Jelly Dog, Peaches is Peaches and cream or cream saver, and buddy is goofball or Blondie. 

Congratulations on your girl, she'll bring so much joy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I ALWAYS change the name.

I would never keep a generic name like Rusty or Brandy. 

And, even if the dog has a cool name, I usually change it.

Dogs have no emotional attachment to their names- CHANGE IT!


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

We've been calling Linus "Sandy" for the last two weeks in anticipation of the play, and now he will come to either Linus or Sandy, it took him a few days to realize we were talking to him but he eventually just took to it. So i'd say go for it if you really don't like the other name.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

In many cases adopted dogs that were found as a strays had to learn new names as it is and they appear to do well overtime. My Liam was a stray and I named him Liam, not knowing what is real name may have ever been, and within a week he knew that Liam meant him. My Hogan came with that name and knew it very well. This may not have been a name I would have picked but since he knew it well I just kept it for him.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

My Bailey is on her third home and her third name. All of her names had the same end sound. She was Kelci, Clancey, and now Bailey. She knows her name just fine. I didn't like either of her first two names.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

When my Tess came into the rescue, her given name was Tethys. She was 10 years old, but I just couldn't call her Tethys. So I changed it to Tessie and then shortened it to Tess. She knew who I was talking to. LOL

When Danny came in as a rescue, his name had been Mufasa. The rescue has to give them names for the record, so his dog coordinator named him Daniel after her son. I loved that name and so I kept it. He caught on immediately. I never tried to call him Mufasa, so I don't know if he responded to it or not.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Come to think of it, I can call any of their names and they all come! lol I really don't think they care what we call them, as long as they are getting lovins when they get to you


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, and along these lines, I have always renamed my cats because I prefer "human" names. I didn't change Oreo's name because she responded to it. I couldn't find a "human" name that rhymed with Oreo. LOL


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Give them love, food, and friendship and they don't care what you call them


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Our Cassi was an abandoned at age 4, so we never knew her name. She responds very well to "Cassi"

We adopted a senior years ago whose name was Gemini, we changed it to Gemma, no problems at all!

My MaeMae was called Missy by her previous owners, but she LOVES MaeMae, when we say her name she gets this wigglebutt dance going


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Out of my 3 rescues only one was an adult when I got him. His name is Houdini and we didnt change it because my son liked it. The other 2 rescues I have I got when they were puppies and named them.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Lily was Joy for the first 3.5 years of her life. I worked with a gal named Joy that I disliked immensely and didn't want to call my dog that. So I changed it. Lily suits her so much better and she took to it immediately. Come to think of it, she answers to Fergus too... I'm in the "they don't care" camp.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I have 2 dogs that I adopted as adults. Vanilla was originally named Lenore but when my 5 yr old would say that name it came out sounding like "manure" so I said the first name that popped into my mind-Vanilla- and it stuck. She learned her name right away. When I got Nash I kept his name because I liked it. If I hadn't liked it I would have changed it.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Desi was Daisy when I adopted her. She doesn't look like a Daisy to me and since I already had Lucy, Desi was a no-brainer. She responded to it immediately since it was so similar to Daisy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Before I adopted Dillon his name was Droopy and I just could not fathom that name for a young happy Golden... so yea, I changed it. Did no "transitioning" or trying to combine both names for a while.. just immediately called him Dillon and he learned that meant "hey you!" pretty quick 

Although I think both of my dogs think "wanna cookie?" is their name as well. haha


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

We've never adopted but our girl Cara responds to lots of nicknames -- and I'll bet that others on the board will say the same thing about their pals. Some of the names Cara responds to are Cookie Butt, Girlfriend, Care Bear, Dog. Sure, change the name if you don't like it!


----------



## PlasM (Jan 15, 2008)

Teak was Honey, it doesn't suit her AT ALL. 

I do sometimes worry, if you don't know the history, if there's ever baggage that comes along with a name with a rescue dog. But aside from that Tee wasn't responding to the name Honey anyway!


----------



## Karma's Friend (Mar 19, 2009)

well, 'keilah( spelled quilah' after her full akc name tequila) has become karma and seems to like [email protected]


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Mitchell was Mitchell when we adopted him. It just seemed to suit him. Of course he has collected a bunch of new names along the way, Mitchmitch, mitchy, mitchman, McMurphy, Mitmonster, and a whole bunch that are not suited for a family forum! He answers to them all, including Hailey when he wants to...


----------

